# Main > News >  [Rite Publishing] In the Company of Kappa

## Gamerprinter

Rite Publishing Presents:

In the Company of Kappa

_We are a people of laughter and good cheer.
True, our humor is not always understood by others, we find the sound of breaking bones to be hilarious, but we amuse ourselves first and others second. We love loud jokes, large meals and a good wrestling match. There are many stories told of us, that we eat children, or delight in drowning swimmers. Certainly, we have had our share of villains, but, taken as a whole, we are no more wicked than any other race. Most of us want nothing more than to humble the proud and make the wise man feel foolish. We like to think we are well suited to these tasks. And let us not forget, not only did we break the first bone, but we afterward showed the man how to set it._

This book is compatible with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game and contains background on the kappa race, information for using kappa as a PC race (including alternate racial traits), 3 class archetypes, the bone breaker paragon racial class, new feats and equipment. Though it is designed for inclusion in the land of Kaidan, a Japanese-based fantasy setting, it is written to be readily used in any campaign.

Check out In the Company of Kappa today!

Michael "GP" Tumey

PS: this is the first release for the Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting under Rite Publishing.

----------


## Gidde

I'm on Rite's email list, and got the email today that it was released. Way cool, grats GP!

----------


## DevinNight

Nice Job.
The cover looks really nice.

----------


## Steel General

Congratz!!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Wow! *In the Company of Kappa* made #3 on the top 10 list of most sold RPG products for March 12, 2011 episode of RPG Countdown, even outdoing another Rite Publishing product!

Link here: RPG Countdown

GP

----------

